

‘We’re not all unicorns pooping rainbows on a rocket to the moon’ - cylinder
http://www.brw.com.au/p/entrepreneurs/the_moon_not_all_unicorns_pooping_cVGnKVkDmMRRfLctHWcsxM

======
greenyoda
_" Fortunately, in Australia it’s perfectly acceptable to build a strong,
profitable business that just keeps growing year on year. ... Australian
founders, and the investors that fund them, seem to be more interested in
growing big profitable businesses than they are growing what amounts to “get
rich quick” schemes."_

There are plenty of these businesses in the U.S. too, but you don't hear a lot
about them because the media doesn't think they're worth writing about.

